# [Alsa] Sonido de las aplicaciones (cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola. 

Tras actualizar el sistema no se escuchan los sonidos de las aplicaciones. Los sonidos del kde si se escuchan, y al reproducir un archivo de musica tambien se escuchan, pero programas como el amsn, psi, x-chat etc no se escuchan. He revisado la configuracion de alsamixer pero a mi parecer está todo correcto. 

¿Alguna idea?

Un Saludo!

----------

## kalcetoh

A mi me ocurre algo parecido, los sonidos en gnome no me funcionan, el sonido de inicio y los eventos.

Si hago Escritorio->Preferencias->Sonido y hago click en reproducir no me reproduce ningún sonido de los que hay.

Los archivos los busco y los reproduzco manualmente y si se escuchan.

si ejecuto gstreamer-properties y hago prueba si funciona, lo tengo configurado para que use "alsasink device=dmix".

----------

## lanshor

A mi me pasaba algo parecido, pero no se si sera lo mismo...

lo que hice fue cambiar el enlace /dev/dsp que apuntaba a /dev/dsp a /dev/sound/audio, con esto la mayoria de las aplicaciones me van, otras siguen sin ir... en mi caso creo que es cosa de mi tarjeta de sonido, que es integrada en un portatil y un poco rarita...

----------

## pacho2

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> Hola. 
> 
> Tras actualizar el sistema no se escuchan los sonidos de las aplicaciones. Los sonidos del kde si se escuchan, y al reproducir un archivo de musica tambien se escuchan, pero programas como el amsn, psi, x-chat etc no se escuchan. He revisado la configuracion de alsamixer pero a mi parecer está todo correcto. 
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?
> ...

 

Prueba a ejecutar las aplicaciones que no se escuchan desde el terminal, quizás den algo de información que pueda ser de utilidad...

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

¿las aplicaciones que se han dejado de escuchar se basan en la emulacion OSS? Es decir, usan /dev/dsp

Si es asi, seguramente el problema es que recientemente alsa no da soporte a OSS por defecto, debes de haber 'emergido' alsa-driver con la USE oss.

Si no es asi, no tengo ni idea de que puede ser.

Saludozzzz

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que el problema es de gnome, como ya dije no se escuchan los eventos de gnome: ni la música de inicio, ni la de salida, ni cuando haces click en el menú ni ná.

Pero cualquier otra aplicación que use sonido funciona perfectamente.

Tengo entendido que gnome utiliza gstreamer para reproducir sonido, y este está configurado para que use alsa y dmix.

----------

## DDrDark

Y ya que hablas de sonido, sabeis como puedo dejar el sonido "activado" por defecto?, me explico... al inciar el pc y abrir un gnome-alsamixer tengo todos los "dispositivos" en mute y con el volumen al minimo, por lo que cada vez que inicio tengo q activarlos y subirle el volumen, supongo que habra alguna forma de dejarlo fijo pero no encuentro ninguna, he probado 3 programas: gamix, gnome-alsamixer y gnome-volume-control y los he mirado haber si dejaban guardar las configuraciones pero nada, Alguna ideA?

gracias y salu2

----------

## Stolz

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Y ya que hablas de sonido, sabeis como puedo dejar el sonido "activado" por defecto?, me explico... al inciar el pc y abrir un gnome-alsamixer tengo todos los "dispositivos" en mute y con el volumen al minimo, por lo que cada vez que inicio tengo q activarlos y subirle el volumen, supongo que habra alguna forma de dejarlo fijo pero no encuentro ninguna, he probado 3 programas: gamix, gnome-alsamixer y gnome-volume-control y los he mirado haber si dejaban guardar las configuraciones pero nada, Alguna ideA?
> 
> gracias y salu2

 

Puedes hacer que se guarden los valores al apagar y se carguen de nuevo al iniciar, editando el archivo /etc/conf.d/alsasound y poniendo a yes las siguiente sopcioens respectivamente

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Gracias por la ayuda, el archivo que mencionas no lo tenia, asi que lo cree (uso alsa del kernel). Le meti esos comandos pero no me ha funcionado :/

----------

## Stolz

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Gracias por la ayuda, el archivo que mencionas no lo tenia, asi que lo cree (uso alsa del kernel). Le meti esos comandos pero no me ha funcionado :/

 

El archivo forma parte de media-sound/alsa-utils, auqneu uses la version del kernel de ALSA deberias de tenerlo emergido. Contiene cosas interesante scomo esa  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

apps ya ta instalado y funcioando, gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que nos hemos desviado del tema inicial....

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

desde hace algun tiempo he tenido el mismo problema, por lo que he visto en los foros que el problema es causado por el arts.

Una solución a esto fue publicada y consiste en ir al Centro de Control/Sonidos y multimedia/Sistema de sonido alli desmarcar la opción [ ]Activar sistema de Sonido y según lo que dicen y tienen razón de hacerlo es que arts se apodera de los dispositivos de sonido por lo que muchas aplicaciones son bloqueadas a la hora de utilizar el sonido. Yo he optado a igual que ellos en quitar el sonido de arts y dejar los de alsa, asi tambien libero los dispositivos para que cualquier aplicación pueda usarlos.

Desventajas se pierden los efectos sonoros de kde  :Razz:  (No me interesan en lo más minimo).

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola

He estado probando de todo y aora no se escuchan ni los eventos de kde  :Embarassed: 

 *stolz wrote:*   

> Si es asi, seguramente el problema es que recientemente alsa no da soporte a OSS por defecto, debes de haber 'emergido' alsa-driver con la USE oss.

 

Si, en mi make.conf tengo puesto la use oss

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Una solución a esto fue publicada y consiste en ir al Centro de Control/Sonidos y multimedia/Sistema de sonido alli desmarcar la opción [ ]Activar sistema de Sonido

 

He probado con esto, pero siguen sin escucharse, ademas de perder los sonidos de los eventos del kde.

Así tengo el /etc/modules.d/alsa 

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

# alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

# alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

# alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## lanshor

Y no hay forma de seguir teniendo los sonidos de kde?? :_(

A mi lo que pasa esq ejecuto el enemy territory y en la consola me dice que /dev/dsp esta ocupado, y tengo que arrancarlo un par de veces hasta que alguna si que pilla el sonido, supongo que es por lo mismo

----------

## Stolz

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Y no hay forma de seguir teniendo los sonidos de kde?? :_(
> 
> A mi lo que pasa esq ejecuto el enemy territory y en la consola me dice que /dev/dsp esta ocupado, y tengo que arrancarlo un par de veces hasta que alguna si que pilla el sonido, supongo que es por lo mismo

 

Compra un tarjeta con soporte de mezcla por hardaware o configura bien dmix y olvidate para siempre de arts. Hay guias muy completas en el foro para configurar dmix.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

¿qué errores te dan las aplicaciones que no suenan?

Prueba a correr una aplicación que no suene desde el terminal para ver qué sucede.

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por las caracteristicas que das me suena a que has integrado el OSS en el kernel, cosa que esta obsoleta, y quizas locurando en mi locura tengas el driver de sonido de tu tarjeta como [*] en vez de como <M>.

Otra cosa es hacer que se monte el alsasound en el boot tal y como lo dice la guia. Si colocas en el kernel segun te comento aqui tu driver de sonido como módulo de Alsa (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) en vez de incluido en el kernel y por supuesto no habilitando el OSS usa solo alsa: 

```
Linux Kernel Configuration (Tu menuconfig)

         Device Drivers

                Sound

                     Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

                               PCI devices

                                     < > ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller

                                     < > ATI IXP AC97 Controller

                                     < > ATI IXP Modem

                                     < > Aureal Advantage

                                     < > Aureal Vortex

                                     < > Aureal Vortex 2

                                     < > Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL)

                                     < > Bt87x Audio Capture

                                     < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x

                                     < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281

                                     < > Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)  < > Korg 1212 IO

                                     < > Digigram miXart

                                     < > NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX

                                     < > RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO

                                     < > RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO

                                     < > RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall)

                                     < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio

                                     < > RME Hammerfall DSP MADI

                                     < > Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018

                                     < > Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754

                                     < > Avance Logic ALS4000

                                     < > C-Media 8738, 8338

                                     < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370

                                     < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373

                                     < > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)

                                     < > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)

                                     < > ESS Allegro/Maestro3

                                     < > ForteMedia FM801

                                     < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)

                                     < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)

                                     < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

                                     < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (EXPERIMENTAL)

                                     < > S3 SonicVibes

                                     < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

                                     < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems

                                     < > Digigram VX222      

                                     < > Intel HD Audio

                                     < > Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version)

                                     < > SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit

```

Si desconoces cual es el driver correcto recomiendo marcar todos con <M> asi alsa busca y monta el que es más acertado.

Luego verifica que has echo el 

```
 emerge alsa-utils
```

 y tambien que colocaste el 

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

 para que alsasound se encargue de buscar y montar el modulo correcto al inicio, con eso ya tienes todo el trabajo echo solo te falta asegurarte de que no estan mute ¿Como? 

```
alsamixer
```

 desde la consola si estan [MM] le das a M para que se coloquen a [00] con la flecha hascia arriba de las teclas de dirección le subes el volumen. Peeeeero si lo quieres facil abre Kmix en multimedia je je je je je.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola de nuevo! 

He deshabilitado del kernel todo soporte para OSS y monte el driver de sonido como modulo de alsa como me aconsejó Eleazar Anzola y ya tengo sonido en las aplicaciones, el KDE sigue sin reproducir los sonidos de los eventos (aunque bueno, eso es lo de menos  :Smile: )

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas! 

Un Saludo!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo! 
> 
> He deshabilitado del kernel todo soporte para OSS y monte el driver de sonido como modulo de alsa como me aconsejó Eleazar Anzola y ya tengo sonido en las aplicaciones, el KDE sigue sin reproducir los sonidos de los eventos (aunque bueno, eso es lo de menos )
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas! 
> ...

 

Ujummm como te adverti en un post anterior para tener los sonidos de eventos en kde debes activar el Sistema de sonido en el centro de control de KDE, pero te hago la salvedad de que muchas aplicaciones se te van a estrellar con eso, ya que arts se apodera de los dev y no permite que otras aplicaciones puedan usarlos. Preferiblemente sacrificar los sonidos de los eventos de kde a tener el resto del sistema dando errores de  sonido inclusive sin poder ejecutarse de ningun modo.  :Razz: 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Bueno, voy a probar a desmarcar dicha casilla, a ver que tal se porta arts  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por la info Eleazar Anzola  :Wink: 

Un Saludo!

----------

